# DarkMoon17's Halfmoon Dragon Spawn



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

As many of you know, I recently got a pair from DarkMoon17. (AMAZING breeder and seller.)

Anyway, I am currently in the process of conditioning them. Tomorrow is Thursday so I will be revealing them to each other tomorrow as soon as I get home from school. To go on with the Documentary, I will be Recording it as well.

This is the pair:
Male
http://s1000.photobucket.com/albums...awn/?action=view&current=2011-12-15201656.jpg
Female
http://s1000.photobucket.com/albums...awn/?action=view&current=2011-12-15202024.jpg

This is the breeding tank. (before with the huge decor in the back):
http://s1000.photobucket.com/albums...awn/?action=view&current=2011-12-17194317.jpg

Quick Question: Is it really true that snails create infusoria?

P.S. I'll update tomorrow with the releasing of the pair, recording, activity with a bubblenest, ect.

Actually I will go check now...*Goes to Check*....They are doing great! I will post the link to the youtube vid of the female


----------



## kfryman (Nov 7, 2011)

Very nice pair. Darkmoon17 is an amazing breeder! I was so mad when my mom said no to bettas in the mail. Are you going to be selling them? i will follow this thread seems interesting. Is the video going up on youtube?


----------



## LittleBettas (Jul 23, 2011)

Ditto to what kfryman said.... Darkmoon is an amazing breeder, def. planning to get more bettas from her in the future!


----------



## Bambi (Sep 11, 2011)

umm, i doubt snails do..But plants do. Getting some live plants in there would be nice for that. or you can start an infursoria culture pretty easy. I started mine the other day for the spawn i'm planning in a week.

When your fry are free swimming though a snail is nice to have. Snail poop is easier to see and siphon out then itty bitty fry poop and left overs.


----------



## monroe0704 (Nov 17, 2010)

Snails are an important part of the infusoria cycle. While they themselves do not create it, the little protoplasms from plants (infusoria) eat the snail poop. You can have perfectly fine infusoria cultures without snails, but there are many benefits to having them in a spawning tank anyways, so why not?


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

@Kfryman: I know how you feel because I felt the same way when my mom said "Sorry I don't trust the internet." I was pretty mad, but then I explained that it was Christmas and such and she said "Okay, but if they don't live, it will be on you.

Yes of course I'm selling them. Yes I posted the video on youtube.

@Monroe: Thanks. I knew somehow snails brought infusoria.

@Whom it may concern:

Hello everyone! I am going to update on the pair a little later tonight after they are finished with their.....waste.

This is the video of the Female Dragon: http://youtu.be/fqdeubvzz-Q
She is so active and aggressive. She is only flaring at a mirror (she thinks it's another female) I cant imagine a male lol. I am a bit worried with this though because the male is a little more passive.

*Problems:
Help DarkMoon17*

From what I observed, the female is very aggressive and since she is only contained right now, she is going to have a lot of energy when she is released.
From what I observed, (THE MALES) is a little passive and are too picky with food! They refuse to eat right when I feed them. I honestly don't know what to feed them. I tried some pellets. Only when they havent eated for HOURS or a day, then they decide to eat the pellets. (Not always though). I worry that they are doing this because they are stressed, though I don't know if they are stressed because they are SPOILED rotten. They flare, but not as much as before. Especially the cull:/

If DarkMoon17 can help me with this problem, that would be greatly appreciated. She is the one that fed and kept them till this age.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

To everyone....(so there isn't any confusion, i will be breeding the back-up male to keep the red in, but i also am breeding for the dragon butterfly pattern as well. I will breed the breeder male maybe later on down the road.


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

I'll be waiting!


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

*Update*

This male is flaring right back and he's been blowing bubbles. I really am excited about this spawn!

This is the video of the male flirting back with her. You might even be able to see here VERY Light vertical bars.

http://youtu.be/vmMoZPFeKhM

http://youtu.be/chLU6JrT3pc

And he was just working on his bubblenest last night!

http://youtu.be/GlI26O9SRD4

These two pictures are of the nest now. (It isn't very big because I turned off the light when I went to bed last night.) The first is blurry then the second its clearer.


----------



## kfryman (Nov 7, 2011)

I hope this spawn turns out successful! Hopefully darkmoon17 will tell you so you can keep those spoiled buggers happy.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

I hope so.

Update:

I just released the female from the hurricane glass. "The Chase" has begun.


----------



## 4mb3rNich0l3 (Dec 22, 2011)

ooo good luck!  Hope it goes well for you!


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Thanks! I hope so as well!


----------



## DarkMoon17 (Apr 16, 2011)

Good luck spawning! Their parents spawned easily enough so hopefully your do just as well. 

As for the picky eaters... That's strange actually as they were all little piggies. I feed them NLS for small fish or the growth pellets as well as Atison's Betta Pro in the AM and PM. They also get bloodworms or glassworms whenever possible. They were all kept at 82*F even when jarred. What size pellets do you give them? They may be too large?


----------



## LittleBettas (Jul 23, 2011)

My babies from Darkmoon eat GREAT.... they LOVE the frozen bloodworms... average sized pellets are to big for them, so I have been crushing the pellets and they have been doing great... temp is 82.... lol


----------



## kfryman (Nov 7, 2011)

You should upload a video! Hopefully the pellet size is the problem. *Fingers Crossed*


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

DarkMoon17 said:


> Good luck spawning! Their parents spawned easily enough so hopefully your do just as well.
> 
> As for the picky eaters... That's strange actually as they were all little piggies. I feed them NLS for small fish or the growth pellets as well as Atison's Betta Pro in the AM and PM. They also get bloodworms or glassworms whenever possible. They were all kept at 82*F even when jarred. What size pellets do you give them? They may be too large?


Thanks!

Well I think the pellet size might just be a little big. I'll start crushing them. I have to remember that they are still a bit young.

How did you keep them Jarred and at 82*?


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

kfryman said:


> You should upload a video! Hopefully the pellet size is the problem. *Fingers Crossed*


Upload a video of what? Not being rude just asking what you want to see?


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Sorry for the posting 3x!

Update:

Phase 2 is still in progress: "The chase and Bubblenest building"

He is still chasing her. I almost forgot how scary this can be at times! He's taking some of her scales. Will they grow back into the "dragon" form again?


----------



## kfryman (Nov 7, 2011)

bettalover2033 said:


> Upload a video of what? Not being rude just asking what you want to see?


I mean when they embrace and you get little tails. Not like the male chasing the female. Oh no offense taken


----------



## LittleBettas (Jul 23, 2011)

kfryman said:


> You should upload a video! Hopefully the pellet size is the problem. *Fingers Crossed*


Hopefully thats all it is!!!


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

kfryman said:


> I mean when they embrace and you get little tails. Not like the male chasing the female. Oh no offense taken


Oh OF COURSE I'm going to upload a video! I even did an upload to the chase because I'm doing a betta breeding documentary...


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

YAY!!! The chase is on. That part always scares me, so afraid they will hurt each other too much.


----------



## DarkMoon17 (Apr 16, 2011)

I believe the dragon scales will grow back. Scales grow back and I assume their color will as well. Is the female receptive at all? I know her color makes it difficult to tell...

I had three places where I kept jars: the shelves inside one of the lizard cages (Deimos's cage), a storage tub, and on racks in my closet. 
Deimos's cage is heated via powerful heat lamps which just so happen to keep the cups at 80-84*F and no lower than 76 at night. Just a wonderful happenstance. 
The storage tub was filled partially with water and has a heater in it. The cups are placed in it and kept at a constant 82*F (that's where your's were). The rack system is heated with reptile heating tape which keeps them at 76-80*F.


----------



## 4mb3rNich0l3 (Dec 22, 2011)

Yay I just love Dragons!


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

DarkMoon17 said:


> I believe the dragon scales will grow back. Scales grow back and I assume their color will as well. Is the female receptive at all? I know her color makes it difficult to tell...
> 
> I had three places where I kept jars: the shelves inside one of the lizard cages (Deimos's cage), a storage tub, and on racks in my closet.
> Deimos's cage is heated via powerful heat lamps which just so happen to keep the cups at 80-84*F and no lower than 76 at night. Just a wonderful happenstance.
> The storage tub was filled partially with water and has a heater in it. The cups are placed in it and kept at a constant 82*F (that's where your's were). The rack system is heated with reptile heating tape which keeps them at 76-80*F.


I knew scales grow back, but I was a little unsure if they grew back with the same color and shine as the prev scale.

Your heating method is VERY interesting! Unique and clever the way you described it. Does it get extremely cold where you live?



tpocicat said:


> YAY!!! The chase is on. That part always scares me, so afraid they will hurt each other too much.


I know how you feel! I'm terrified and wish he would just stop! Though SHE is also the "meany." She bit a little off of the males anal fin.



4mb3rNich0l3 said:


> Yay I just love Dragons!


As do I! Dragon HMPKS and CT's are my favorite!


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Update:

The male still only has that tiny bubblenest and is still chasing. So far I am only worried about the bubblenest and I know I shouldn't be, but is there something that I can do about that? The answer is probably no, but it's worth a try lol.


----------



## Curlyfatbottom (Sep 29, 2011)

the size of the bubble nest don't mean anything.(before breeding)
have a few male with more egg in the nest then bubble.
a few male breeding with out a nest.
if the male is smart
after breeding he should increase the size of the nest.
if not then he got to do a lot of work.
picking up the egg/fry off the ground.


----------



## kfryman (Nov 7, 2011)

bettalover2033 said:


> Oh OF COURSE I'm going to upload a video! I even did an upload to the chase because I'm doing a betta breeding documentary...


Thats why I asked if you were going to upload lol. Are you going to upload them seperate or are you going to edit them together to make like a documentary movie?

Hopefully he will increase the size of the nest. And hopefully the female will stop bullying the pretty guy.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

kfryman said:


> Thats why I asked if you were going to upload lol. Are you going to upload them seperate or are you going to edit them together to make like a documentary movie?
> 
> Hopefully he will increase the size of the nest. And hopefully the female will stop bullying the pretty guy.


I am going to edit them into one to make a movie. Here is the first clip of the Movie:

http://youtu.be/vmMoZPFeKhM (I'm sure you know how to go on from there.)

Oh...*oops* lol. Also I am a bit happy that she shows him that she isn't too scared and nips back because he was really hurting her before. I just want the chase to end and see the "love" (Embrace) happen. 



Curlyfatbottom said:


> the size of the bubble nest don't mean anything.(before breeding)
> have a few male with more egg in the nest then bubble.
> a few male breeding with out a nest.
> if the male is smart
> ...


Thanks! I hope he is a smart father lol.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

*Emergency!!:*

Well I just checked on them and when the male flared at the female he chased her and I saw a bunch of eggs falling out of her egg spot.

They are scattered all over the tank!

They never embraced..

Also, some of the eggs are yellow. I have never had this happen to me before so I'm really confused.

Any help?


----------



## Curlyfatbottom (Sep 29, 2011)

That's a major down fall.
that don't happen to often but when it do it suck.
Female can release egg without embracing.


----------



## Curlyfatbottom (Sep 29, 2011)

How old is your fish????


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

@curlyfatbottom: Is there anything that I can do?

Also the fish are just a bit over 4 months old now. They hatched 8/28.

What is wrong with the eggs? SOME of them are yellow. It's really strange!


----------



## Curlyfatbottom (Sep 29, 2011)

Yes.
Recondition the female.
Or get another female.


----------



## Curlyfatbottom (Sep 29, 2011)

I don't know about yellow egg.
My guess are premature egg.


----------



## Bambi (Sep 11, 2011)

probably pre-mature or unfertilized would explain the egg color.

Remove and recondition.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Oh okay. So reconditioning for 2-3 more days sound okay?

Thank you!

They already took care of the egg problem with their hunger. I haven't seen any.

Also should I put in new water and everything? I hope not because I'm sure from the bamboo, there is tons of infusoria in the water...


----------



## Curlyfatbottom (Sep 29, 2011)

If she didn't release a lot of egg then yes.
If she did, about a week


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

She did release about in between so ill do 4 days or so.


----------



## DarkMoon17 (Apr 16, 2011)

Yes, recondition them for a few days. A week would be best. Is the father tending to the eggs at all?


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Nope. He is really just swimming and flaring and swimming again and then flaring some more.

I really want the female to have at least another week because she is really beat up now. She has missing scales on both sides of her body and I think I'm going to need to get some treatments for her. They aren't TOO bad, but they are not good at all!

Probably just some higher protein foods, water changes, some fungal treatment and she should be good as new!

Does anyone know how long it might take to grow back scales? I would guess a pretty long time or are they kind of like fins?

I just cleaned the breeding tank water by adding water because I think there are plenty cultures of infusoria.


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

Bettas usually grow back their scales fairly fast, maybe two weeks? Sorry, I pay more attention to torn fins when I breed my bettas. Maybe someone else will have a more accurate answer for you.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

I usually do pay a lot more attention to their torn fins, but I can't only pay attentions to torn fins when her scales are coming off from the male biting. I wish it was only her fins that I would have had to worry about!


----------



## Curlyfatbottom (Sep 29, 2011)

Depend on how deep the wound is.
If it's just scale then about two to three week
But if it's a deep flesh wound it will take from three weeks to 1 1/2 month.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Alright now I am back into the process of reconditioning. The female looks to be getting better and the male as well. I hope this time they spawn and get it right.


It's just a couple of scales that came off and not a deep wound at all! Thank GOODNESS it isn't a deep wound.


----------



## Curlyfatbottom (Sep 29, 2011)

That's great.
If you fail then try again.
I usually wait two week for male and a month for female after they breeded.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

I agree! With bettas, I noticed that I have a much higher tolerance than with other fish and animals.

They didn't spawn at all so they should be fine in another week or so.


----------



## kfryman (Nov 7, 2011)

Aw, I just read, that is a bummer. Are you conditioning the backup or thinking about it if the next introduction isn't successful? I wish you the best of luck!


----------



## vilmarisv (Apr 17, 2010)

Just saw this thread... I'm so sorry about the failed attempt. 
I really hope you can get them to spawn in the future. 
As for the yellow eggs... it's normal. Eggs vary in colors, from white to amber so no need to worry about that. 
Female turned out to be submissive... I remember you mentioning her aggressive behavior.


----------



## watergale (Dec 19, 2011)

i'm subscribing


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

vilmarisv said:


> Just saw this thread... I'm so sorry about the failed attempt.
> I really hope you can get them to spawn in the future.
> As for the yellow eggs... it's normal. Eggs vary in colors, from white to amber so no need to worry about that.
> Female turned out to be submissive... I remember you mentioning her aggressive behavior.


She definitely did! She was all flare and no nip. I was actually surprised, but I'm sure that with time she'll heal up and be as spunky as she was before.



kfryman said:


> Aw, I just read, that is a bummer. Are you conditioning the backup or thinking about it if the next introduction isn't successful? I wish you the best of luck!


Yeah, but I'm hoping to have a good spawn.

Also I am still going to try the back up make because I really like the (RED) on them. Thank you!


----------



## DarkMoon17 (Apr 16, 2011)

Just treat the female with 1tsp/gal Aquarium Salt and some Stress Coat or Kordon's Fish Protector and she should be ok to spawn in 1-2 weeks. Both scales and fins grow back surprisingly fast. I've even seen open wounds heal within a week or two as long as attention was given to avoid infection.

Do you have any pictures of the spawning set up? Maybe a few more plants will help give the female somewhere to hide. It seems like she may be too "rushed".


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Well I am looking to get Aquarium Salt from a neighbor or something (If I can find someone somehow) and I added the stress coat and i'll look for the kordon's fish protector. I was surprised to see that her fins grew back VERY fast. They grew back in a matter of a day from the first time he nipped at her and took most of her fins.

I do have pictures of the set up. The set up has a huge decor and many plants. I should be going to petsmart sometime next week or the week after. I'm hoping to get my money to get things that I need for this.

This is the set up:










And if you can't see that picture here is the link to it:

http://s1000.photobucket.com/albums...awn/?action=view&current=2011-12-17194317.jpg


----------



## kfryman (Nov 7, 2011)

So anything new or interesting that has happened?


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Well to tell you the truth...I am still conditioning again and just two or three more days shoulf be about right. It will ease my conscience.

The females scales has already started coming back in amazingly and her fins are also great.

As for the back up male. I think he was a bit too aggressive for her so I will try the breeder male *shy male.*
Ive decided that the females name is going to be Korra pronounced (kohr-ruh).


----------



## kfryman (Nov 7, 2011)

I am really looking forward to seeing the fry and the colors that come out. That won't be for a while though lol.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Yes. Unfortunately it will be=\. Though dont worry, i'll get through this and have soe fry soon. Just not colors for a few months lol. Thank you for still believing in this dreading breeding project!


----------



## kfryman (Nov 7, 2011)

No problem, I would love to try breeding sometime. I would need room and I don't have any. I would do it at my aunt's but I wouldn't be able to be there all the time. 

Quick questions: How do you keep the males warm? And how much does it usually cost? If it isn't real personal.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Which males? If you mean the jarred fry males then...I usually keep then in a fish room with the tem always warmer than the house. Now i dont have access to a fish room so i use my room because i have no other choice. I will get a tub (packing kind) and fill it up with the males inside of it and heat the tub water wih the jarred males in there to keep at a stable temp. Though if that doesnt work as well as i am hoping for i will have to get a heating blanket and put it just under the jarred males so they would be warm. Though since heating blankets do gt pretty warm ill put a fairly thin piece of somethin on the heating blanket before putting the jarred males on it.

For me when i had a fish room it didnt cost me as much as i though. Though if uou continuously turn the heat up and down in the fish room your bill will sky rocket. The heated tub of water should work fine for about ide say $40 max because if you buy a quality heater then ide guess the tub to be about ten to fifteen dollars depending on how big. I'm going to get 30 gallon tubs though.


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

I love that idea! Keeping the jarred males in a tub and then heating the water around the jars. Think I'll steal that one when I need to jar my males.


----------



## LittleBettas (Jul 23, 2011)

bettalover2033 said:


> Which males? If you mean the jarred fry males then...I usually keep then in a fish room with the tem always warmer than the house. Now i dont have access to a fish room so i use my room because i have no other choice. I will get a tub (packing kind) and fill it up with the males inside of it and heat the tub water wih the jarred males in there to keep at a stable temp. Though if that doesnt work as well as i am hoping for i will have to get a heating blanket and put it just under the jarred males so they would be warm. Though since heating blankets do gt pretty warm ill put a fairly thin piece of somethin on the heating blanket before putting the jarred males on it.
> 
> For me when i had a fish room it didnt cost me as much as i though. Though if uou continuously turn the heat up and down in the fish room your bill will sky rocket. The heated tub of water should work fine for about ide say $40 max because if you buy a quality heater then ide guess the tub to be about ten to fifteen dollars depending on how big. I'm going to get 30 gallon tubs though.


What about using a horse trough? (like that they drink water out of)
You can get them at tractor supply.... not sure where else in most cities, but they are a bit pricey, but from my understanding, easy to heat and to keep the heat monitored (my grandmother has to heat her horses water during the winter)


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

LittleBettas said:


> What about using a horse trough? (like that they drink water out of)
> You can get them at tractor supply.... not sure where else in most cities, but they are a bit pricey, but from my understanding, easy to heat and to keep the heat monitored (my grandmother has to heat her horses water during the winter)


I really have never heard of a horse trough, but I searched on google and now know lol. It looks really heavy compared to the pictures on google. Approx. how many gallons? Also Are there only tin/metal/aluminum? Or do they come in plastic maybe.

Just curious, but why do horses need heated water? Is it outside where the water will freeze?


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

Horse troughs only come in metal because horses have a bad habit of chewing things, if they were made of plastic, they would be chewed up in no time. The water needs to be heated in winter so that ice won't form. The horses can't get to the water if it is frozen over.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Oh I see... I didnt know horses had a chewing problem.

Though I thought the water would be kept inside a barn or something...Im more of an in water kind of person lol.

That might just work, though I am in a limited space. (My room) so ill stick to the packing bucket.


----------



## purplemuffin (Aug 12, 2010)

We used a horse trough to hold our koi for a while. They have different sizes. We took a big pond liner on the inside so that the fish wouldn't be touching the metal.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Cool. Though whats the maximum gallons that it will be.


----------



## kfryman (Nov 7, 2011)

Any magic happen yet? lol


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Well today is the second day and the breeder male is chasing her. Surprisingly the male has come back and is chasing the female when the male was being chased before so its a little payback for him lol.

I'm hoping by tomorrow night or so they will have some kind of interest in spawning.


----------



## LittleBettas (Jul 23, 2011)

bettalover2033 said:


> I really have never heard of a horse trough, but I searched on google and now know lol. It looks really heavy compared to the pictures on google. Approx. how many gallons? Also Are there only tin/metal/aluminum? Or do they come in plastic maybe.
> 
> Just curious, but why do horses need heated water? Is it outside where the water will freeze?


 
My grandma has huse black ones... I think they are made from recycled tires or something.... they are REALLY heavy, and HUGE, not sure how many gallons though....

and yes, during the winter the larger troughs freeze so she has heaters for them, she still has to go out in the morning and check on them when it gets especially cold


----------



## LittleBettas (Jul 23, 2011)

tpocicat said:


> Horse troughs only come in metal because horses have a bad habit of chewing things, if they were made of plastic, they would be chewed up in no time. The water needs to be heated in winter so that ice won't form. The horses can't get to the water if it is frozen over.


Not all horses have chewing problems, and the ones that do usually prefer wood, my grandmother has all rescues, she has only ever had one who chewed... or cribbed.... and he never touched the trough, he prefered the wood barn (she switched over to a metal barn after rescueing him)


----------



## kfryman (Nov 7, 2011)

Hopefully this time, they will embrace and get eggs. Is it the backup or the original one you tried to breed?


----------



## LittleBettas (Jul 23, 2011)

This is like the one my grandmother has... but hers is more rectangular.... they are heated and also have water pumps/filters attached so the water stays clean and is easy to refill
She also feeds her horses, goats, and donkey from the same "plastic" material...


----------



## DarkMoon17 (Apr 16, 2011)

I don't believe heated troughs get warm enough to house bettas in do they? They just keep it from freezing. The large storage bin with a fish heater is cheap and reliable.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

@Kfryman: I hope so as well. Its the back up male that I tried and i'm going to use him again because he built a bubblenest in his own tank and the original male did not. I was pretty shocked because the original male was only determined to get his "revenge" though the back up is a bit less determined to just nip at her. He spends much more time swimming around and chasing her when he gets "bored". He hasnt made a bubblenest yet, but it is just bugging me because all of my males in the past have made bubblenest and its quite annoying when i expect one there, but i have hope.

I am also trying the bubble rap thing. They look at it crazy and i dont know how well it is going to work. Any opinions on this?

I agree with darkmoon. That might just be a little harder on me and with such limited space it wouldnt be very smart to get one.

And the bin would be pretty reliable with humidity and heat. The bettas labrynth organ will become stronger with humid air. Also im sure it would be a lot cheaper because ive seen 30 gallon bins for about $15-$20. Pretty good deal.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Im excited!! I am noticing much more flirtatious behavior. The male has built the tiniest nest and from what I see, they are currently in the "LURING" phase. He gets frustrated and goes after her lol. The female is really playing hard to get. She is in the head down position with her fins clamped but in the "ready to breed" (submissive) way.

I thought it was going to be impossible to see virticle bars on the female but it you pay close attention to the way she is acting and look close enough you will slightly see her pattern and the light and darker areas. Its pretty neat.

Ill do an update of how they are completely acting with pictures and a video (remember my breeding documentary?) well i need to record the "luring" phase to add in there i will aslo post my youtube channel for you to see the other videos of the pair if you'd like. All upcoming news after i wash up for bed. Haha sounds like a 7 year old when i put it like that.


----------



## Bambi (Sep 11, 2011)

I used bubble wrap on my last spawn and it was successful. But, same as not all make will bubblenest under IAL, some may not like the bubblewrap.
Glad they're getting flirty, hopefully this spawn turns out really well for your documentary.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Thank you Bambi. That helped and I've decided to take the bubblerap out because he doesnt seem to have interest in it at all. He actually started a tiny one outside of under the bubblenest so I put the old fashioned 1/2 cup "method". He liked that one a lot more and is more willing to make the nest under that.


*UPDATE:*

Okay Pictures!!!

This is the bubblenest the back up Male made in his OWN 2.5 gallon:









This is the bubblenest when he first started under the 1/2 styro cup about 10 minutes ago from:









And this is how the nest is looking now:
http://i1000.photobucket.com/albums...ragon Spawn/2012-01-10013431.jpg?t=1326177582

*Just a few other pictures I'm sure you guys will enjoy*
Female (Korra):








She seems a lot more "eggy" (NOW) than in the picture.

The Back Up Male "Guarding" his nest:









And Finally the Video/s. I think this one will work GREAT in my documentary. Part 5-2 is coming soon because he is still trying to lure her toward the nest and SHE is being the stubborn one. Though I don't blame her after being chased for HOURS! lol

Breeding Halfmoons Part 5-1:
http://s1000.photobucket.com/albums...on=view&current=video-2012-01-09-23-56-16.mp4

This is just one video of the back up male (for now). Since I have two videos of the female going crazy in the hurricane glass. so here it is:
http://s1000.photobucket.com/albums...on=view&current=video-2012-01-10-02-02-37.mp4

And I have tons of other pictures I want to add in here of my other beauties! Though that will be in another post.

I'd be interested in any (Requested) pictures or even Videos, Ideas, ect. I have time and will post them.


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

Got my fingers crossed that all will work out well. I hope you get the perfect pictures for your documentary. (Sure is hard typing with crossed fingers, LOL)


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

tpocicat said:


> Got my fingers crossed that all will work out well. I hope you get the perfect pictures for your documentary. (Sure is hard typing with crossed fingers, LOL)


Thanks. Yeah some of the pictures are just a bit blurry for the documentary IMO, compared to other pictures ive taken with my camera, but there are some that are really good. I think that I over think things too much when trying to do something. (im a perfectionist).

Haha! That was funny!!


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Well this whole back up male thing is a no go. He is way too aggressive for her. She has no anal fin and about 1/3 of her caudal. Still hanging on. Aparently he has more interest in nipping and trying to kill her rather than spawning anymore. He was tying to get her to the nest yesterday, but she was at no chance trying to go with him after all that chasing. I dont blame her, but seriously speaking, he is just too aggressive for her. She WAS aggressive and a little energetic female but not so much anymore. I am hoping that when she recovers she will have a lot more confidence and some more aggression than she did the second attempt. I really hope the saying is true ("three times he charm") and plays its part. I wont be using the back up male any longer. Maybe later down the road. Thouh I hope to get a different female for him. Definitely dragon of course. This trio isnt really cooperating. So my documentary is going to be very delayed. Ive never had so much trouble with a pair before. I thought they would be easy quick breeders, though I cant complain with how beautiful they are.

They are ruining my documentary and I might have to change pairs around again when she heals up. Hopefully I get through this. I will try one more time.

Should I do this in another thread or in the same one?


----------



## xbecky685x (Sep 25, 2011)

Aww thats a shame  Naughty fishys..
Well i hope the third time goes better 
x


----------



## DarkMoon17 (Apr 16, 2011)

I'm sorry it isn't working out! The pair from the same spawn that I put together last night seem to be getting along ok, no eggs yet though... It could be a number of things. Feel free to pm me, we can figure out what's going on.


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

Darn those naughty bettas! Especially since you are trying to get a documentary going. I sure hope you have better luck next try.


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

Sorry about your spawn.

First time females usually need a longer courtship(?) time. Males may beat her up badly. Hideouts where males can't follow is helpful - the female can rest and regain confidence.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Very well. Thanks indjo. Ive just never struggled with breeding since my first time. Though I wont give up. I will wait untio she is all healed up and gets back to flaring. Then wait another week or so for conditioning and try again.

Should I start a new thread or use the same one because this one is getting pretty old. Though this time I think i'll wait until I have fry to be updating on.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Well i finally have eggs and the male (draco) is watching over them

on:http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?p=967045#post967045


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

Fantastic! Best of luck with this spawn.


----------

